# Solar vent fans



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have had the idea to install Solar attic vent fans for some time. Yesterday I put the first one in. I picked a humid 90 degree day to do it.
14 1/2 inch hole with an 800 CFM claims to vent 1200 square feet. I will need more than one to do the job.
The install was easy enough. I removed a vent that was to small and all but worthless anyway. Cut the hole larger and installed the vent and solar panel. Full direct sun the fan came on instantly . Seemed to move a fair amount of air.
I did notice however that unless it has full sun it moves very little and if sun ducts behind a cloud it stops. Time will tell if this was a good idea or not. I plan to mount a couple more with panels facing different direction.
Up side is even when the fan is not running the vent is twice the size the old one was.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

maybe add a battery to it .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> maybe add a battery to it .


looking at that. That however takes away from the simple nature of using solar . I have also considered adding a second solar panel to it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the idea a lot, and I've been pricing them. I have a friend who had an fire due to a 110 volt attic fan. Solar is much safer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Solar experts. Best I can find is the motor is a 24 volt. The panel is 10 watt. So in theory I could add a second panel 10 watt 24 volt and as long as I don't double the voltage by hooking wires wrong it should work. Having more surface to collect light should make it run better.
Holes in my plan?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

This sounds like a no loose situation for you. Even if they don't run all the time you will still have more ventilation
than you did before with just one smaller vent


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this vent installed in the roof or a gable end of the house exiting from the attic?

When I built the cabin at Slippy Lodge, nothing was vented through the roof, except the design of the ridge vent. In other words, no holes were cut in the roof. Standing Seam Metal Roof with a properly designed and flashed chimney.

All plumbing and air vents should go out a non roof area from the attic.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Roof mount. Home uses roof vent not a ridge vent . That may or may not change next year.
Plan is to raise the roof a couple feet, add a lot more insulation increase venting. Main house part needs to be done in steel to match the rest. Things I want done to carry us through retirement years. I plan on riding not working on the house.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A solar and low energy building site I sometimes visit had a thread on solar powered vs free spinning roof vents. It was generally agreed that the benefits of a solar powered roof vent fan was not worth the additional cost and long term maintance. Best option was 2 or more free spinning roof vents.

sorry Smitty, I would have thought the solar fan was the best option too.


----------



## voyaginator (Apr 21, 2016)

Was looking for a vent with built-in solar panel but they are either expensive or
have not so good reviews. So, it seems to cheapest and easiest solution is to connect a  12-Volt stand alone Fan  (which has 4.4/5 stars, over 500 reviews) to solar panels.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So far the one I installed is working. I can improve it by either mounting a second solar panel in a different direction for later in the day.


----------

